# Accounting software



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

I`m looking into getting an accounting software to run my accounts for the business.

I use to use sage at previous job - wondering what you guy`s use?

At present its spreadsheets

Thanks


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Long time since I've done accounting, but I too used sage, when we had our own business (small) I did use a package called quick books, but in my opinion there was THEN nothing to touch sage.
I add times have moved on and sure there are many good packages available now


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

VT transaction plus... Because that's what the accountant uses, it seemed easier as we were starting from scratch to use the same package as the accountant.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I use spreadsheets and an account, never seen the need for software.


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

I use spreadsheets and an accountant too. Works for me. On his advice I break down costs into the Inland Revenue's subheadings (goods used, stationery, car costs etc), even though my business is small enough not to be required to. I find it helps me get a better idea of where the costs are falling and a better handle on the business generally.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to do bookkeeping for small businesses and have used Sage and QuickBooks and one or two others. Sage is favoured by accountants, but many are happy to use QB. For non accounting types, QB is very simple to understand and is very intuitive to use, but Sage has come a long way and has modelled itself on QB. The things a lot of my clients liked about QB was how it looked on the screen. For instance, when imputing a cheque written, the screen would come up with a proforma that looked like a cheque with gaps in the appropriate places for inputting the relevant information. QB and I believe Sage can also be imported into the spreadsheet program Excel if you like looking at spreadsheets. For ease of use and simplicity I prefer QuickBooks. If you present your books for tax calculations to an accountant as spreadsheets, there is still quite a bit of further preparation needed in order to calculate tax and year end calculations, I used to do this too. If your books are onto a program like QB or Sage then it's just a matter for the accountant to print off various reports. Getting a good accountancy program could save you money in the long run with accountancy fees.

Hope this is of some help


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I used to do bookkeeping for small businesses and have used Sage and QuickBooks and one or two others. Sage is favoured by accountants, but many are happy to use QB. For non accounting types, QB is very simple to understand and is very intuitive to use, but Sage has come a long way and has modelled itself on QB. The things a lot of my clients liked about QB was how it looked on the screen. For instance, when imputing a cheque written, the screen would come up with a proforma that looked like a cheque with gaps in the appropriate places for inputting the relevant information. QB and I believe Sage can also be imported into the spreadsheet program Excel if you like looking at spreadsheets. For ease of use and simplicity I prefer QuickBooks. If you present your books for tax calculations to an accountant as spreadsheets, there is still quite a bit of further preparation needed in order to calculate tax and year end calculations, I used to do this too. If your books are onto a program like QB or Sage then it's just a matter for the accountant to print off various reports. *Getting a good accountancy program could save you money in the long run with accountancy fees.*
> 
> Hope this is of some help


I take the view that a good accountant saves me time in the long run which I can use to build my business or spend free time with my family. I just give all my receipts to the accountant as I pay their bookkeeper about half of what I can earn per hour, and she probably doesn't take half as long as I would.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> I take the view that a good accountant saves me time in the long run which I can use to build my business or spend free time with my family. I just give all my receipts to the accountant as I pay their bookkeeper about half of what I can earn per hour, and she probably doesn't take half as long as I would.


Which is why I had a job!
Plenty of business people like to do there own books though and feel more in control of things and know what's going on, others don't and would rather hand it all over lock stock and barrel. I did spend some of my time teaching clients how to use various programs.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Which is why I had a job!
> Plenty of business people like to do there own books though and feel more in control of things and know what's going on, others don't and would rather hand it all over lock stock and barrel. I did spend some of my time teaching clients how to use various programs.


For a few years I did the purchases myself, but it was always the thing that got left until the last moment, and often I was still struggling months after the year end. Seemed sensible to just send things off, which I started in April last year. It's been such a relief! :thumbup1:


----------

